# Graylingwell Asylum + Water Tower - October 2010



## professor frink (Oct 11, 2010)

*Graylingwell Asylum​*
Graylingwell has been on my list for some while, so spurred on by the recent reports (and thanks to some intel from the Gentleman Explorer) it seemed the right time to have a crack at it and tick it off my list.

Won't bore you with the history as it's been extensively covered in the recent reports. So on with the show.



1.






2.





3.





4. Backstage equipment. 





5.





6.





7.





8. Patient Bank





9.





10.





11.





12.





13. 





14.





15.





16. WTF!





17.





18.





19. "You want fork handles"





20. Tunnel network housed many of these small boilers.




*Water Tower​*
With the water tower under the watchful eye of security, stealth and cunning was required to get across 'no mans land' to the base of the tower.

We spotted a chink in the towers armour and choosing the right moment we were inside. 

Once up top, it gave us a cracking overview of the hospital and some pretty good views to boot.


21.





22.





23.





24.





25. We came, we saw, we conquered.


----------



## vwdirtboy (Oct 11, 2010)

frinkman strikes again! top stuff stevo!


----------



## lost (Oct 11, 2010)

Graylingwell looks great, I'd forgotten about that place. Nice work frink.



professor frink said:


> Won't bore you with the history as it's been extensively covered in the recent reports. So on with the show.



I don't see any recent reports on here.


----------



## professor frink (Oct 11, 2010)

lost said:


> I don't see any recent reports on here.




[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=16234[/ame]


----------



## klempner69 (Oct 11, 2010)

Its now looking nice and derelict..top shots Stevo and well done indeedy.


----------



## Acebikerchick (Oct 11, 2010)

Loved them pics. Nice to see its not been vandalised and graffitied...


----------



## LiamWg (Oct 11, 2010)

Stunning pictures mate! Nice to see a place that hasn't been too chaved up! Security must be doing there job well  

LiamWG


----------



## RichardH (Oct 11, 2010)

That's a really impressive selection of photos!


----------



## kevsy21 (Oct 11, 2010)

Good stuff,the water tower views are great,well done.


----------



## GE066 (Nov 10, 2010)

Inspiring stuff chaps, I wasn't planning on adding this to the list, but it's on there now.


----------



## DubbedNavigator (Nov 10, 2010)

Top stuff as always!


----------



## LulaTaHula (Nov 18, 2010)

This place is top of my list to add to the asylum collection. Great work getting up the tower! I want!


----------



## 0xygen (Nov 18, 2010)

Nice set of shots! I didn't get to do the water tower so it's really interesting to see those shots,

Thanks for sharing,

-0xy


----------



## Sectionate (Nov 23, 2010)

That is nice, I had a wander round the outside recently and they have finished the new boiler house - steam was coming out a new stack on the chimney.

This place still frustrates me.


----------



## professor frink (Nov 23, 2010)

Sectionate said:


> This place still frustrates me.



PM incoming.


----------



## mr_bones (Nov 26, 2010)

Awesome stuff Frink, dunno how I missed this report.


----------



## Pincheck (Nov 26, 2010)

Sectionate said:


> That is nice, I had a wander round the outside recently and they have finished the new boiler house - steam was coming out a new stack on the chimney.
> 
> This place still frustrates me.



yeh the low tech approach her works remarkably well for keeping people out , although we got in on both our trips here we have never managed to see it all and only htmlnangel has been up the tower out of the three of us last time.

very nice set i found the main block really interesting


----------



## silverstealth (Jan 4, 2011)

Beautifully captured...


----------

